# Tied nocking points.....HOW TO pics



## bowfisher

:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamst

Sweet thanks for putting that together!


----------



## Tony219er

Clear as mud for you guys:teeth:

Any questions just ask. I'll try to answer them but hope the pics are worth a "thousand" words.


----------



## dsal

Well done, i use the overhand knots, will try it this way, looks like nock points will twist up or down easier than the overhand. Thanks


----------



## huntertroy

do you start the initial wrap with a overhand knot?


----------



## Tony219er

huntertroy said:


> do you start the initial wrap with a overhand knot?


No their is not a single knot to be made using this method. You start it how many guys start a center serving or peep serving except you are not splitting the string.

You wrap over the opposite tag end and pull the tag you are wrapping with UNDER the wraps.


----------



## TxSportsman

Bookmarked, thanks bud.


----------



## Tony219er

Pics of the end result...a very seamless set of tied nock points.


----------



## colbyhuntarfish

I understand why you use tied nock points but why do you have more gap on one side than the other? Will your nock not slide up and down?


----------



## whereuat

Thanks


----------



## Tony219er

colbyhuntarfish said:


> I understand why you use tied nock points but why do you have more gap on one side than the other? Will your nock not slide up and down?


I don't understand your question??? More gap on one side or another? Both are made of equal wraps EVERY time so their is no unequal pressure on the top or bottom of your nock.

Are you talking about one of the pics? If so they are for demonstration only and you need to "screw" them up or down the center serving to the correct location.


----------



## Takeum

Isn't that whA they call a nail knot in fly tying?


----------



## colbyhuntarfish

Sorry for the lack of information. Yes the last pic of the how to tie it part there was more gap on one side of the silver sharpie mark than the other. I understand now. Thanks for the detailed info though! It will be a great help!


----------



## Tony219er

Takeum said:


> Isn't that whA they call a nail knot in fly tying?


Maybe? Lol. I don't tie flies hahahah!


----------



## Tony219er

colbyhuntarfish said:


> Sorry for the lack of information. Yes the last pic of the how to tie it part there was more gap on one side of the silver sharpie mark than the other. I understand now. Thanks for the detailed info though! It will be a great help!


Oh that's what I figured you were asking about. Sorry but for illustration purposes and my camera only cooperating sometimes I had to show everything including the Sharpie marks. You would in that case just need to "thread" it up the serving into the correct location. I like to leave about "1 strand" of center serving showing in between the tied nocks and the arrows nock before I tie the loop.....that way the arrow nock has a tiny bit of room to move and not get "pinched" in the loop.


----------



## huntertroy

do you use the same method for the serving above where your drop away rest ties in?


----------



## colbyhuntarfish

Sorry for all the dumb questions but i have a lot to learn still. I've been reading the nuts and bolts guide and they said they like to tie more wraps on the bottom nock set than the top. From your pics it appears you tie equal amount of wraps to each one. Is this something you have found that works better? Is there anything this does different? Just curious. I like to hear everybodys opinion on how and why they do things.


----------



## ArcherXXX300

Tagged. Thanks.


----------



## mizzo29

Gonna use this method for sure. Thanks.


----------



## Tony219er

huntertroy said:


> do you use the same method for the serving above where your drop away rest ties in?


No I do not. I suppose you could but it would be more time consuming. I just you the normal method of serving and then back serve to complete.


----------



## TxSportsman

Takeum said:


> Isn't that whA they call a nail knot in fly tying?


Yes


----------



## Tony219er

colbyhuntarfish said:


> Sorry for all the dumb questions but i have a lot to learn still. I've been reading the nuts and bolts guide and they said they like to tie more wraps on the bottom nock set than the top. From your pics it appears you tie equal amount of wraps to each one. Is this something you have found that works better? Is there anything this does different? Just curious. I like to hear everybodys opinion on how and why they do things.


Nuts and Bolts definitely is an asset to this site, not to take away anything from him but I have found that equal wraps, top and bottom works best for me. That doesn't mean either is right or wrong but I have tried both equal, more on bottom and all on bottom and none on top and IMO equal is the better of the 3....like I said that doesn't mean the other ways are wrong. Shoot a lot of guys don't even use tied in nocks so I just threw this together for the guys who asked or may want to experiment.


----------



## Westmdhardwoods

Nice Illustration! I do the same thing except I use a small paper clip or flimsy bread tie wire to pull tag ends through. I never thought of the string wax tip, I might have to try that in a pinch when i cant find my paperclip(I always lose it!).


----------



## colbyhuntarfish

Thanks for all the info! I have been wanting to try tied nock sets and your pics and answers to my questions have been greatly appreciated! Im definitly gonna try your method out. Thanks!


----------



## dpete

That pull through loop is the same method that is used to wind and finish fishing rod guides. As long as you have the tag ends intact you can pull each one in the opposite direction from the other to tighten the whole wrap.


----------



## one66stang

tagged

Could you explain this part a little different. Do you just wrap and leave a little tag, no looping or anything?

"Now take your nocking point serving (I prefer BCY's 3D) and wrap it over the loop 5-7 times while wrapping it over the opposite tag end."


----------



## B4L Okie

Much cleaner than the overhand knots I have used...will do this on next string set. On my OH knots I also made the bottom longer....something about when at full draw it equals out due to the hold is putting down pressure from release...I think...lol. Equal looks better but will have to try to see if a
arrow release from string is unaffected. Is that your experience Tony?


----------



## Otdrsman85

B4L Okie said:


> Much cleaner than the overhand knots I have used...will do this on next string set. On my OH knots I also made the bottom longer....something about when at full draw it equals out due to the hold is putting down pressure from release...I think...lol. Equal looks better but will have to try to see if a
> arrow release from string is unaffected. Is that your experience Tony?


It really depends on the cam system. Trial and error on the draw board will give you the truth on that. Tony I have used this method and showed several people but for some reason I could never get it through to them LOL. Thats a great tutorial. I prefer this to overhand knots because its much more stable to the serving. I always have trouble with the overhand knots slipping towards the knock occasionally and I like to have a gap on the bottom of my knock and the serving. Good post man


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Tony219er said:


> Nuts and Bolts definitely is an asset to this site, not to take away anything from him but I have found that equal wraps, top and bottom works best for me. That doesn't mean either is right or wrong but I have tried both equal, more on bottom and all on bottom and none on top and IMO equal is the better of the 3....like I said that doesn't mean the other ways are wrong. Shoot a lot of guys don't even use tied in nocks so I just threw this together for the guys who asked or may want to experiment.


More tied in nock set material on the bottom will give your arrow more downward pressure on the rest, an advantage for some bow and rest combinations. A simple test would be if you notice when your "tuned within reason" bow system is drawn to full draw, your arrow has a tendency to float up off the rest- it could benefit from having more tied in nock set material on the bottom vs the top. Can also be needed when using blade rest or TM hunter style with a rigid support on the bottom of your arrow.


----------



## bowtecha

Great post tony!


----------



## thare1774

I usually just tie in a bottom nocking point. I do about 4 double granny knots and finish it with a square knot. I just used the method youve described to replace my worn out one. It was super fast and very easy to get nice and tight. Its also a lot less bulky than the granny knots. Another advantage I noticed is it is going to be much easier and safer on my serving to remove. Cut one strand and the whole thing comes right off. Ive also started tying on my peeps with your back serving method. Same advantages as the nocking point, easy to get nice and tight and easy to remove without the risk of slicing a strand. Great methods for both Tony!


----------



## Ned250

Awesome. Will try this instead of the OH knots I usually do.


----------



## Green River

Nice and clean...I like it!


----------



## paul l.

I've been using this method for a while, but without the string wax. Thanks for the tip. Good luck.


----------



## crazyhoyt

I also have been using this method for a while but without the wax. Thats a great idea!! cant imagine the frusteration that would have saved me. thanks for the tip.


----------



## DavidBLingo

tagged for later


----------



## chenashot

Takeum said:


> Isn't that whA they call a nail knot in fly tying?


Yep. It sure is


----------



## Inc.

Clean


----------



## reylamb

Alpha Burnt said:


> More tied in nock set material on the bottom will give your arrow more downward pressure on the rest, an advantage for some bow and rest combinations. A simple test would be if you notice when your "tuned within reason" bow system is drawn to full draw, your arrow has a tendency to float up off the rest- it could benefit from having more tied in nock set material on the bottom vs the top. Can also be needed when using blade rest or TM hunter style with a rigid support on the bottom of your arrow.


Exactly. I recommend more on the bottom for anyone shooting blade rests, the downward pressure keeps the arrow on the rest during the draw....


----------



## tack09

SFL Tied nocks. Thanks Tony


----------



## juspassinthru

Thanks Tony. Definitely will do this when I install my new threads on the Invasion next week. Keep your phone handy. You and Shane are on speed dial.


----------



## damo-eire

Thanks from Ireland Tony. No more overhand knots for me from now on. :darkbeer:


----------



## Tony219er

damo-eire said:


> Thanks from Ireland Tony. No more overhand knots for me from now on. :darkbeer:


Thank goodness lol. I hate seeing overhand knots for tying anything on a bowstring...peep, drop chord, nock points, etc. Not only does this method look better IMO it is easier too

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

Tried this today after removing the overhand knots i use,much much better system !thanks for sharing 219er'..


----------



## BUSHfire

thanks, nice description


----------



## matt flint

i just had my shop do this for me and i will never set up a d loop without em again.


----------



## Tony219er

Mr.Wiggles said:


> Tried this today after removing the overhand knots i use,much much better system !thanks for sharing 219er'..


Hey sweet! Was it pretty easy? Hope the pics and descriptions were easy to follow??

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjg184

Do you use something similar for peep sights? I really like this method.


----------



## Tony219er

tjg184 said:


> Do you use something similar for peep sights? I really like this method.


No peeps are tied just the normal serving method then back serve to finish.

If I get time this week and remember I will take pics and spell that out too in a different thread if you're interested.


----------



## tjg184

Tony219er said:


> No peeps are tied just the normal serving method then back serve to finish.
> 
> If I get time this week and remember I will take pics and spell that out too in a different thread if you're interested.


That would be great. I'm trying to compile a list of tie in methods for nock sets, peeps and drop away cords (if there's any difference). I've done the overhand knots too but they don't look near as professional. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## adamst

Tony219er said:


> No peeps are tied just the normal serving method then back serve to finish.
> 
> If I get time this week and remember I will take pics and spell that out too in a different thread if you're interested.


absolutely tony a detailed write up on your peep tying method would be sweet also


----------



## Z-Rider

Great write up and pics are very clear, thanks!


Sent from 15ft up on the side of a tree!


----------



## Stormstaff

Tag for reference


----------



## KRW

Nice , thanks Tony , Im a fly tier and still have been using overhands knots ....until now, like it nice and clean, no more overhands


----------



## ontarget7

Hi Tony, thanks for posting your tip on the tied in nock sets. Very nicely done :thumbs_up

I generally don't bother with tied in nock sets anymore. When I need to change a loop I just cut the top half of the loop knot off first, then re tie the top knot with my arrow nocked. Then I proceed to cut the bottom knot with your arrow still nocked and complete the bottom of the dloop knot. Never have to readjust doing it this way.


----------



## arrowpuller

Hi Tony
Thanks for showing your method....like it better tham mine..lol

Yes, please show your peep tying method also

Thanks


----------



## xforce pse

tagged, good way to do nock sets.


----------



## Gordon m

Good tip! I use a tied knots above and below , I see most only use a d loop which |I feel is a lazy way bowshops use to install d loops , I think tied in nock points are the way to go with a loop , I will use Tony's type serving on the next string I install a loop, Thanks


----------



## ontarget7

Gordon m said:


> Good tip! I use a tied knots above and below , I see most only use a d loop which |I feel is a lazy way bowshops use to install d loops , I think tied in nock points are the way to go with a loop , I will use Tony's type serving on the next string I install a loop, Thanks


Not taking away from Tony's tip at all.

However, I would have to disagree with your statement. Over the years I have seen no benefits from nock sets other than feeling comfortable you are not loosing your nock height location when changing d loops. It really comes down to personal preference. Tune and performance stays the same when both are done in the right manner.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Nice job Tony! A great thread. 

I like how clean your way is. IMO a tied in nock set is where it's at. Without doubt it will help reduce nock pinch on some bows. Most importantly, once my nock point is established, I never change it. Also, it's nice to know if you have to do a retie of the D-loop, you won't lose your nock point. Wi-Win situation.

I may give your method a try some time. definitely nice and clean. 

I will say that personally I don't go through all of that, though. I just nock an arrow, find the proper nock point, and tie my nock sets then and there around my arrow nock. I always put more wraps on the bottom and I always leave about 1/8" gap on the bottom. 

It works for me. 

Good job man. 

Skeet.


----------



## Tony219er

ontarget7 said:


> Hi Tony, thanks for posting your tip on the tied in nock sets. Very nicely done :thumbs_up
> 
> I generally don't bother with tied in nock sets anymore. When I need to change a loop I just cut the top half of the loop knot off first, then re tie the top knot with my arrow nocked. Then I proceed to cut the bottom knot with your arrow still nocked and complete the bottom of the dloop knot. Never have to readjust doing it this way.


This thread wasn't for youjk man.

That is indeed the best way to do so if you don't have tied nocks for reference. 

I see a lot of bows come in with tied overhand knots that looks like spaghetti and just shake my head lol. This is to help those guys out with a cleaner, easier and tighter way to tie them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony219er

Skeeter 58 said:


> Nice job Tony! A great thread.
> 
> I like how clean your way is. IMO a tied in nock set is where it's at. Without doubt it will help reduce nock pinch on some bows. Most importantly, once my nock point is established, I never change it. Also, it's nice to know if you have to do a retie of the D-loop, you won't lose your nock point. Wi-Win situation.
> 
> I may give your method a try some time. definitely nice and clean.
> 
> I will say that personally I don't go through all of that, though. I just nock an arrow, find the proper nock point, and tie my nock sets then and there around my arrow nock. I always put more wraps on the bottom and I always leave about 1/8" gap on the bottom.
> 
> It works for me.
> 
> Good job man.
> 
> Skeet.


Yes sir Ed! They are soooo many ways to do things I just thought I'd share mine. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skeeter 58

Tony219er said:


> Yes sir Ed! They are soooo many ways to do things I just thought I'd share mine.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Well you did a fine job, Tony. I like it.


----------



## Livetohunt

Tagged for later. Very clean!! Thanks for taking the time to show us!


----------



## ontarget7

Tony219er said:


> This thread wasn't for youjk man.
> 
> That is indeed the best way to do so if you don't have tied nocks for reference.
> 
> I see a lot of bows come in with tied overhand knots that looks like spaghetti and just shake my head lol. This is to help those guys out with a cleaner, easier and tighter way to tie them.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I agree with you bro the overhand knots are horrible. Very clean indeed on the way you do yours. :thumbs_up


----------



## nick060200

hey thanks i use to use the super knot method but this seems easier to undo if necessary


----------



## back/

thanks for taking up your time to help out others


----------



## BTShooter

Great info, thanks!


----------



## Double B

Good info


----------



## tripleb2431

Cool never thought of doing that for nock sets really like the using accent color nock sets with black loop. I always use arrow nock to hold the looped serving to the center serving to keep it in place looks like wax works good too


----------



## Bossmoss

nice post


----------



## lazyhubby70

Tagged

FEAR THE PACK


----------



## kravguy

bumping this one up so I can find it later too.


----------



## mikesmith66

I finally got my overhand knots to look pretty after years of practice and now I find this thread ! Looks like I have something to experiment with tonite. :darkbeer: 

Would like to see your peep method too Tony. Thanks!


----------



## Carbon Sniper

Great work Tony! Bless you for sharing. Enjoyed the bow pictures too.


----------



## jthaze

Much nicer than the overhand method, thanks!


----------



## elkbow69

Looks like I need to eat some skeddi and do a clean job on my bow. I think my knots are a little too tight on the nock anyway. Gives me an excuse to tinker a bit,, 
Ill do it on the back up bow first though.


----------



## cenochs

Nice post would like to hear more about spacing the nock sets. How tight do you tie the knock sets next to the nock? Do you leave a little play? Do you use a draw board to determine how tight the nock sets are against the nock?


----------



## Tony219er

cenochs said:


> Nice post would like to hear more about spacing the nock sets. How tight do you tie the knock sets next to the nock? Do you leave a little play? Do you use a draw board to determine how tight the nock sets are against the nock?


Through messing with many bows and trial and error I have found that if you leave about a strand of center serving showing in between your nock and tied nocking points you are golden....SO when you nock an arrow slide it tight to the top nock set and leave a strand of center serving showing between the bottom nock tie and your arrow nock.

How many times did I say "nock" in that paragraph LOL.


----------



## Tony219er

Link to peep tie in HOW TO..

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2078753&page=3


----------



## stanlh

nicely done


----------



## Triple Droptine

Great information, thanks for taking the time to help those of us wanting to learn some of these techniques.


----------



## K.G.K.

Very cool


----------



## sapper1

tagged for future reference.


----------



## dwagoner

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=375122

heres another good one with good illustrations also. good stuff tony....


----------



## montigre

I like the way you color coordinated your nocking points with your rigs...nice touch!!


----------



## ILDEERHUNTER

Tag


----------



## swampdonkeysk

tag!


----------



## jacobpaschall

Tagged


----------



## onebigdude

Tried this yesterday for the first time. I had never tied nocking points before, but can't see myself without them now. My d-loops have always seemed to close down on the nock after time and this should help


----------



## Tony219er

onebigdude said:


> Tried this yesterday for the first time. I had never tied nocking points before, but can't see myself without them now. My d-loops have always seemed to close down on the nock after time and this should help


:thumbup:hope it was easy to follow.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IndyMcDan

Thanks, gonna try this.


----------



## onebigdude

Tony219er said:


> :thumbup:hope it was easy to follow.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Couldn't have been much easier. I'm really new to working on my own stuff and that usually involves a knife, lots of extra serving, and multiple tries. Nailed this on the first try. When the new strings come in, it will be my first time tying in the peep using the other thread. Can't wait.


----------



## aread

I've tried nearly every combination of D loop and tied nocks that I can think of. The one constant is that I tied my nocks just like you presented so well. The one thing you showed me was the wax. 

This is AT at it's best, even though we've had success with a technique for years, somebody here can show us a better way. 

Thanks for posting!!!
Allen


----------



## jam105

tagged. thank you


----------



## Whaack

Love it


----------



## Chris101

Tagged


----------



## tcarter86

tagged


----------



## Blacktail 8541

I did my first tied in nock points and peep today. Thanks to your pics and tutorial it went very easy. 

Thanks for your work on posting this.


----------



## Tony219er

Blacktail 8541 said:


> I did my first tied in nock points and peep today. Thanks to your pics and tutorial it went very easy.
> 
> Thanks for your work on posting this.


My pleasure buddy, glad you found it helpful.


----------



## upstatehunter17

Great post, thank you Tony.


----------



## JRHOADES20

Tagged, great info...saved for later.


----------



## Dusty Britches

that is SO much easier than the way I've been doing it!


----------



## bcase4

Tagged


----------



## cubsfan

I just tied one in. I like it! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Spurlucky

tagged for the next time I tie in a nocking point.


----------



## Guardian Shoote

nice:thumbs_up


----------



## 2much2loud

Good info


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Tagged


----------



## golfernash

in for later


----------



## JRHOADES20

Tony I tied these last week very easy and they look great. After I tied them I had my pro shop tie on a new dloop. (I don't have dloop pliers) when they did and used the pliers to synch the knots, the pliers slid my serving close together and i am still getting slight nock pinch with my hunting arrows. Any suggestions?


----------



## ijimmy

Looks good , I have done them this way before , it defiantly helps with initial setup when you are trying different arrows with different nocks , as your method is tolerant of different size nocks , but ,,,, If I take anything away from this post , it is that you have the best looking strings I have ever seen , the black- brown- yellow pinstripe , is awesome


----------



## Tony219er

JRHOADES20 said:


> Tony I tied these last week very easy and they look great. After I tied them I had my pro shop tie on a new dloop. (I don't have dloop pliers) when they did and used the pliers to synch the knots, the pliers slid my serving close together and i am still getting slight nock pinch with my hunting arrows. Any suggestions?


Sounds like you need to pull the tag ends tighter once the nocks installed. D loop pliers aren't necessary really but if you prefer using them then keep doing so. You could try a dab of super glue on the nocks/center serving to keep them in place.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArcheryRoad

tag


----------



## InjunJR

Marked for the future


----------



## kootcha

Tagged


----------



## jimmyk

Marked for later, Thanks!


----------



## XxHolleyxX

Another tag:thumbs_up


----------



## Goocher

I tie my peeps in the same way. They never move. Good way to finish off a bucktail jig also.


----------



## jumptruck

Tag


----------



## guido316

Next time I set up a d-loop I'll try this. Thanks for the help. Tagged


----------



## redneck_pf

Saving this for later


----------



## BowtechOkie4498

Tag


----------



## jab73

Tagged


----------



## RedbeardHD90

Tag


----------



## eskimoohunt

Nice deal


----------



## dberg76

Saved


----------



## FoggDogg

Tagged. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Elkslayer6x5

Great pic's Thanks


----------



## PseVXL54

Tagged


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys

Tagged


----------



## Geoff995

Tagged


----------



## soybean81

tag


----------



## woodie

tagged


----------



## MNHunter65

Nice!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Bookmarked for when I need a new dloop. Thank you


----------



## Kenro287

Tag


----------



## CouesCEP

Subscribed


----------



## golfernash

In for later


----------



## deadquiet

Been tying them on for over 15 years........I don't know what all the rest of that mess is on the string though.......lol


----------



## gettinold

tagged


----------



## bmamalis

Tagged. I just got my new bow set up by my "pro"shop and they just put in the dloop without tying in anything. I also think he made the space for the nock way too tight. I'll be doing my own tying from now on I think!


----------



## onyx48166

tag


----------



## juspassinthru

Another pic


----------



## jamoose16

Tagged


----------



## cordini

I usually only have a bottom nock set inside the loop, but I can see how 2 could be better than 1.


----------



## tgutierrez91

tagged


----------



## slinger

I tried this method a while back, and couldn't get the serving loop to stick to my wax, and I got frustrated and gave up. 
Today I needed to tie on a new D-loop, and decided to give Tony's method another try; this time I used an arrow nock to hold the serving loop in place, and it worked great.
Nice and clean.

Thanks Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

cordini said:


> I usually only have a bottom nock set inside the loop, but I can see how 2 could be better than 1.


One nock set on the bottom works great as well. I have tried a few different ways and I have settled on 4-5 wraps on top and 8-10 on the bottom OR 5 wraps on the bottom and none on the top. Both of those will put the jaws of the release more inline with the center of the arrow shaft/nock.



slinger said:


> I tried this method a while back, and couldn't get the serving loop to stick to my wax, and I got frustrated and gave up.
> Today I needed to tie on a new D-loop, and decided to give Tony's method another try; this time I used an arrow nock to hold the serving loop in place, and it worked great.
> Nice and clean.
> 
> Thanks Tony!


Glad it work....the arrow nock is another great way to hold the loop but it sometimes gets in the way. Another easy way is a set of hemostats to "clip" the loop to the center serving while you wrap over it.


----------



## young blood

For later use. Thanks


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys

Tagged


----------



## eliminator2

Marked


----------



## Shortaxle

Tagged for later! Thanks!


----------



## bonecollector66

tag


----------



## PA prime

tagged also!


----------



## bullsi

Good info--tagged


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Awesome!e info Tony and thank you for the pics.


----------



## kc hay seed

i saw one like this on the trad.page where he wrapped it around a scrap piece of arrow and when he finished wrapping he sled the scrap arrow out and pushed the thread back through its self and grabbed both ends of the thread to tighten.you can screw it up and down the center serving when needing to lower or raise the nocking point but will stay where it is put.thanks for posting,a good read!!


----------



## Karbon

marking this for later


----------



## acso14

subsrcribed


----------



## K2man

Thanks Tony. Great photos and explanation.


----------



## swampdonkeysk

looks good


----------



## Spurlucky

ttt for good stuff


----------



## Tony219er

I'm not sure if I stated this in the original post but just a little fyi.

Once you have the nocks tied up and ready you can "screw" them up or down the center serving.....tie the top nock first and it will hold the arrow and keep it from sliding up the serving. Put your levels on and get it dialed in. Now tie the bottom.....once finished grab each tag with some pliers to cinch it down.


----------



## Ned250

Tony219er said:


> I'm not sure if I stated this in the original post but just a little fyi.
> 
> Once you have the nocks tied up and ready you can "screw" them up or down the center serving.....tie the top nock first and it will hold the arrow and keep it from sliding up the serving. Put your levels on and get it dialed in. Now tie the bottom.....once finished grab each tag with some pliers to cinch it down.


Cinch it down TIGHT...I had one fly completely off because I didn't tighten it enough. Really bizarre to look down after a shot and see your top nock had vanished.


----------



## Tony219er

Ned250 said:


> Cinch it down TIGHT...I had one fly completely off because I didn't tighten it enough. Really bizarre to look down after a shot and see your top nock had vanished.


I've never heard of anything like that happening? Very bizarre.....I'm not even sure how that would happen? I've tied thousands of them and never even had one move let alone fly away lol.


----------



## iheart archery

Tagged


----------



## BOW TECH MAN

Tag


----------



## ohiobigbuck1

Tagged awsome post great pics


----------



## dmoose66

tagged


----------



## Padgett

My 30 years of using this method on fishing rods and bows:

1. When you put the serving in the loop to pull it through and finish the job DO NOT PULL THE SERVING ALL THE WAY THROUGH THE LOOP, put it through the loop most of the way but don't go all the way because when you pull the loop through having that little amount there reduces the friction by 10x and allows you to pull the loop out without breaking the serving or having to use needle nose pliers to do the pulling.

2. Stop using regular serving, it is to big for this job. Go to walmart and get some six pound fire line that is made by berkley, it is a fishing line but made out of dynema which our bow strings are made out of. It is very small and it allows you to wrap on top of itself and build a very nice little nock set that has about 20 or so wraps of the fire line. The moment you work with it for the first time and see how you can create your own little design you will be hooked forever.


----------



## D. Bartholomew

Thank you!


----------



## crippleminded

Tagged. Great info. Thanks !!!!


----------



## Owl Creek

tag


----------



## diamondarcher24

Tagged for later


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello
Great post thread, thanks Tony.


----------



## bcowette

Tagged


----------



## 02transam

Thanks for the info.


----------



## flinger82

I just got around to doing this, thanks for this and the thread on peep tie ins (finally replaced my messy half hitch method hah) both were easy to follow and work great.


----------



## wgvtheduke

Thx.....


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn

Tagged for future reference!!


----------



## SpeedStar

Thanks Tony for this post. It is exactly what I was looking for. 
My local shop has messed up on my peep serving twice, doing a lousy job that allowed my peep to slide due to the tubing pulling it. 
I ended up learning to serve the peep in on my own and it is rock solid and has not moved one bit since I did.

The D-Loop they did without the Nock set tied in and it is pinching together causing the loop to fray.
I now will fix their work with your method. 

This is why AT is so awesome, experts helping others out to become more proficient. Thanks again.


----------



## L8drop

Tag


----------



## YudielM

What's the point of doing this vs just having the nock?


----------



## wbates

Nice to finally learn!


----------



## math1963

Great pictorial!


----------



## Z-Rider

Nice!


----------



## rmt1993

Tagged


----------



## Out West

Subscribed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmd242

tagged


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello Tony

Made the knocking point . 
Thanks to for this thread.

? 1. Has this loop method have a name.

? 2. Couldn't this loop lay down method.
Be used at the end of a center serving with one tag line.

Example .
1. Lay out the loop line down. About 7 raps before ending the center serving.

2.Rap loop line 7 times with the single serving raping tag line. 

3.Slip center serving tag line into the loop.

4.Pull loop line .Bringing tag line though the 7 raps. 

5. Pull real tight.

Later

.


----------



## full bore

Just did this today. So easy and makes such a snug knot!! Awesome post!!!


----------



## bcase4

Subscribed


----------



## Hoyt_27

Tag


----------



## NoFences4Me

Very nice!


----------



## Alamondm

Tagged


----------



## bowhunter1661

Thank you, saved for later


----------



## BW321

Tagged. Thanks for the info


----------



## NoFences4Me

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## spotter45

Tagged. Thanks


----------



## Tony219er

Unk Bond said:


> Hello Tony
> 
> Made the knocking point .
> Thanks to for this thread.
> 
> ? 1. Has this loop method have a name.
> 
> ? 2. Couldn't this loop lay down method.
> Be used at the end of a center serving with one tag line.
> 
> Example .
> 1. Lay out the loop line down. About 7 raps before ending the center serving.
> 
> 2.Rap loop line 7 times with the single serving raping tag line.
> 
> 3.Slip center serving tag line into the loop.
> 
> 4.Pull loop line .Bringing tag line though the 7 raps.
> 
> 5. Pull real tight.
> 
> Later
> 
> .


Yes sir. You can most definitely do that instead of back serving to finish a serving. Sorry I hadn't seen your question earlier.


----------



## Tony219er

YudielM said:


> What's the point of doing this vs just having the nock?


There's a few pluses to this over a brass nock. 

1) brass nocks weigh about 7 grs, these serving nocks weight substantially less
2) once a brass nock is crimped it can't be easily moved, you can easily dial in the served nocks by threading them up or down the center serving
3) tied nocks are easier to remove


----------



## Unk Bond

Tony219er said:


> Yes sir. You can most definitely do that instead of back serving to finish a serving. Sorry I hadn't seen your question earlier.



==========
Hello
Thanks for your feed back info.[ Later


----------



## TNQ2

This is not a tag. Ok...it is.

Thanks.


----------



## lost american

cool ...works good for a peep also.


----------



## thall

Tagged


----------



## arrow spitter

Tagged. Thanks!


----------



## HOGG-IT

Tagged thanks


----------



## redman

great info


----------



## Crapshot

That is not a nail knot.


----------



## jriggs2matxt

Not sure if it has been asked yet, but what are you using on the QAD rest instead of the felt that comes with them? Looks really nice Tony!!! Your strings are the best I've ever used also!!!
Johnny


----------



## friend of coal

Tag for later


----------



## bohunterm

tagged


----------



## R.CHER

Tagged


----------



## cwtime13

tagged


----------



## buckmaster0094

tagged


----------



## conquestador

Crapshot, I've been using nail knots for over 50 years. Not trying to be confrontational, but why would you say that this isn't one?


----------



## OregonKDS

Tagged


----------



## showard321

Tagged


----------



## scaffido

I like this method better than the way I was doing it. My way my fingers always got in the way.


----------



## Crapshot

conquestador said:


> Crapshot, I've been using nail knots for over 50 years. Not trying to be confrontational, but why would you say that this isn't one?



I stand corrected. Just looked at a nail knot for fly fishing which I don't do and your correct. I tie nail knots with a loop to a hooks for live bait and jigging which is a different knot because of the loop that left. So we are both right I think. Sorry for the call out and need to start fly fishing.


----------



## ProtecMan

Tagged. Thanks Tony!


----------



## conquestador

Crapshot - no offense taken. I thought I might have been missing something. We're all in this together. Well, most of us. Good shootin'.


----------



## PayneTrain

Also known as a "Uli Knot". Useful for det cord :wink: 

Think I will use this


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn

Thanks, tagged


----------



## friend of coal

Tagged for later


----------



## Beat~

Tagging this, very useful


----------



## Hoyt1945

Saved


----------



## GOBLE4ME

Marked !!!!


----------



## Fendrick

Tagged


----------



## rocks66ss

Good Info.


Rocky


----------



## ctownshooter

Tagged


----------



## escorza88

Marked. Thanks follow r the posting.


----------



## strummer

Nice will be doing this on my next set up


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

tag


----------



## Tony219er

jriggs2matxt said:


> Not sure if it has been asked yet, but what are you using on the QAD rest instead of the felt that comes with them? Looks really nice Tony!!! Your strings are the best I've ever used also!!!
> Johnny


It's just normal heat shrink tubing. I get it in bulk from my local electrical supply house. I'm pretty sure it's 3/16" diameter, as for the launcher foam it's a neoprene tape made by Cir-Cut Archery. As long as you don't have any fletching contact it will hold up to thousands and thousands of shots but in some cases you don't even need the neoprene tape if you can get the heat shrink tubing far enough down into the launcher fork area.


----------



## bseltzer

Thank you for this well written, nicely illustrated "how to". I've used the over-hand knot technique for nocking points in the past, and although they do work, they look messy and don't hold up well. So when I once again found myself needing to redo a set nocking points, I tried your nail knot approach. Much Better!!! Looks far cleaner, and cinches up very tight and secure. I don't see these unraveling any time soon. Again, thanx...


----------



## coatimundi01

Tied my own for the first time today. Only had 1D serving so I used that. 7 wraps on bottom and I think 4 on top. I think my loop is a tad long but I'll see when I shoot it. I should be able to undo the knot, cut and burn one end and re-tie to shorten it, right?


----------



## snowbomber

Great intel thanks Tony


----------



## Tony219er

coatimundi01 said:


> Tied my own for the first time today. Only had 1D serving so I used that. 7 wraps on bottom and I think 4 on top. I think my loop is a tad long but I'll see when I shoot it. I should be able to undo the knot, cut and burn one end and re-tie to shorten it, right?


Nice work man it looks good. Yeah you can shorten the loop if you feel it's too long. 


snowbomber said:


> Great intel thanks Tony


I'm happy to see so many people finding this useful.


----------



## Bowpro-295

Tagged


----------



## NewMexicoHunter

Tagged


----------



## tidy313

Tag


----------



## Spurlucky

Need this near top for tomorrow.


----------



## Tony219er

One thing that I don't believe I mentioned in the original post is that it's a good idea to use a serving diameter that is equal to or LARGER than the diameter of the center serving. 

Why you ask? 

Well in some instances in which you use a smaller diameter serving for your tied nocking points it can get between the wraps of the larger center serving and act somewhat like a "wedge", that can then cause some problems with premature serving separation. For example let's say you have some 0.014" Halo (very common serving and serving diameter) and you are tying nocking points onto some 0.018" center serving, when you go to pull your tags tight it can, not always but can, wedge itself between the wraps of the larger diameter center serving which can be problematic.

So if possible I would recommend using something the same size or larger in diameter than the center serving used on your string. Personally I use alot of 0.018" and 0.019" center servings as do alot of other string builders but 0.021" is also a pretty common size.

So for all you guys doing your own work I would recommend something with a diameter of at least 0.017", larger would be better yet........if I remember right 1D and 3D are both 0.017" and would be good, inexpensive options for tied nocking points. Lately I've been using 0.018" 62XS and 0.019" Halo with great results, it also seems to stay put and resist "sliding" from the tension of the d-loop knots. 

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## lungpuncher1

All I have is some bcy 2x. Would that work for both nock sets and peep? I'm not sure what dia. it is.


----------



## J-Dubyah

Nice to see that this is still helping people. I remember first seeing this thread and trying it...I had some Brownell .026 serving material that made for some nice nock sets. And, of course, BCY 3D which I still use today. You have some grateful people here, Tony.


----------



## brushdog

Tying them this way certainly keeps them tight!! Keep up the good work Tony!!!


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Tagged for later, thanks for going to the trouble Tony.


----------



## Tony219er

lungpuncher1 said:


> All I have is some bcy 2x. Would that work for both nock sets and peep? I'm not sure what dia. it is.


2X should work fine and I believe that it's 0.017" diameter. 


J-Dubyah said:


> Nice to see that this is still helping people. I remember first seeing this thread and trying it...I had some Brownell .026 serving material that made for some nice nock sets. And, of course, BCY 3D which I still use today. You have some grateful people here, Tony.





brushdog said:


> Tying them this way certainly keeps them tight!! Keep up the good work Tony!!!





Blackhawkhunter said:


> Tagged for later, thanks for going to the trouble Tony.


I'm glad you guys are still finding it helpful.


----------



## Padgett

Hey Tony19er, I finally had a peep moving on me for the first time with my method and I went ahead and tied in my peep with this method to keep it planted in the correct position. I mark my peep with a little black sharpie mark and with my method it only took 2 shots and the peep would move almost 1/16 inch and within a few more shots it would be almost 1/8 inch. I don't know why it wanted to move down the string and don't really care but once I did this little method it has stayed put like a good little peep.


----------



## krist003

Tagged for later. Thank you Tony.


----------



## cjv

thanks


----------



## Spurlucky

bump


----------



## scott2613

Tag


----------



## Flivver90

Tag


----------



## SmokeStryker

Tag


----------



## blackduck889

tagged


----------



## ClintR

I used this to tie in my first peep all by myself the other day. Super easy  And it looks pretty good if I do say so myself 

I have a stupid question...

I have some thread I used to tie it on, that was given to me. It's just a brownish/black thread. Anyways......what is the best stuff to use and where is the best place to get it? Also....can I get different colors?


----------



## zekezoe

Tony, you are the man.


----------



## Tony219er

ClintRhodes said:


> I used this to tie in my first peep all by myself the other day. Super easy  And it looks pretty good if I do say so myself
> 
> I have a stupid question...
> 
> I have some thread I used to tie it on, that was given to me. It's just a brownish/black thread. Anyways......what is the best stuff to use and where is the best place to get it? Also....can I get different colors?


You can purchase the serving material from any string builder or online. I would get some BCY 3D or Brownell 1D.....you can also use braided fishing line of a similar diameter if need be.


----------



## benz1978

Tagged


----------



## ClintR

ClintRhodes said:


> I used this to tie in my first peep all by myself the other day. Super easy  And it looks pretty good if I do say so myself
> 
> I have a stupid question...
> 
> I have some thread I used to tie it on, that was given to me. It's just a brownish/black thread. Anyways......what is the best stuff to use and where is the best place to get it? Also....can I get different colors?


Wow I just realized I posted this in the wrong thread.  Sorry about that

I do have a question about nock tying though. What if nocking point needs moved? Can this be "un-done"? Should just the d-loop be put on during the tuning process, then once everything is set do this method?


----------



## wv hoyt man

Tagged for a great post.


----------



## CHERRY99

Ttt


----------



## murphy31

Are you tying the d loop like half over the serving, or right at the edges?


----------



## redwagon

Tagged good info


----------



## donkengine

Tagged


----------



## Tony219er

murphy31 said:


> Are you tying the d loop like half over the serving, or right at the edges?


I tie it above the top nocks and slide it down, repeat for the bottom knot.


----------



## beegee59

Thanks Tony, Tagged


----------



## JDS-1

I'm going to try this tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## Jbarrow

Tag. I also like this one.


----------



## svbbubba

..............:thumbs_up


----------



## yeroc

gona try this tomorrow night.the original 5-7 wraps around the string.are those just normal loops around the string.this seems to be a sure method i feel like and idiot for not 100% understanding the concept


----------



## c.sitas

I do think it's a pity to tie on a D loop without tieing nocks inside .The loop takes a cr-p and so does your tune.


----------



## Schneeder

Tagged.


----------



## bcowette

Tagged


----------



## Creefer17

Tagged


----------



## MuddMotorDD

tagged just getting into tying my own stuff full time thanks...


----------



## d_rek

t-t-t-tagged! Saw this on another bow owners string and wondered what it was... now I know!


----------



## __E__

I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## bfahl

Tagged


----------



## JDUB007

tag for info


----------



## Gobblergetter23

Works very well!


----------



## tonygoz

tag


----------



## jesses80

tag if you only want to do 1 tied nock point do you do above or below the nock .


----------



## d_rek

Just tied these in over the weekend and they work great. 

Pro-tip: Make sure you cinch them down tight enough. I had to retie one because it didn't get tight enough and my d-loop was pushing it up. Installed a new one and no problems. Love 'em!


----------



## luciogod

tagged


----------



## WALKER7036

Thank you Tony. Great how to thread. Made my life a lot easier!


----------



## gwilliams_87

Tagged. Exactly what I needed


----------



## Creefer17

I might just be dumb but I tried to follow the instructions and didn't understand how to do it. Could someone pm me and explain maybe?


----------



## deadduck357

Just tied in some nock points yesterday but used another version I saw on you tube. I do like the idea and shot it several times today. Really like them.


----------



## ka_key02

Thanks Tony!


----------



## Tony219er

jesses80 said:


> tag if you only want to do 1 tied nock point do you do above or below the nock .


Definitely below the nock.


----------



## Probe 97

Tony219er said:


> Definitely below the nock.


IMO Tony is the best builder/tuner hands down, the insight and help he gives says a lot about the kind of genuine person he is. The quality and attention to detail in his work speaks for itself, perfection at its best!


----------



## Tony219er

Probe 97 said:


> IMO Tony is the best builder/tuner hands down, the insight and help he gives says a lot about the kind of genuine person he is. The quality and attention to detail in his work speaks for itself, perfection at its best!


Hey brother thanks for the complements. Idk about being the best but I definitely try to do so.


----------



## g_whitcomb

Tagged [emoji457]


----------



## al302852

Thanks for the info!


----------



## L8drop

Tagged for some bow work/therapy this evening


----------



## gcab

Does this method keep the tied nocks from moving? I have done overhand knots one direction, and then back down on it again and tied off. But they seem to move with the pressure from the d loop. want to get rid of that problem all together. also, how well do these "thread" if needing to move a little bit? if threaded to move, do they still stay tight?


----------



## gcab

also, is one wrap enough to hold an arrow in place or is it too narrow? meaning does the arrow push onto the nock set being 1 strand in depth?


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Very nice. Good to see guys sharing this kind of stuff.


----------



## KRW

thanks for the pics,easy when you see it


----------



## ss315

Tag for later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paheadhunter

Tag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheels3563

tag for later


----------



## OneScrewLoose

I tie mine in this fashion, but the work their way together and pinch my nock. How can I fix this?


----------



## GrayTech

The wax is a great tip. Not only does it hold the loop, but it eases the pull through part too. Thanks.


----------



## zick

Tagged


----------



## primal-bow

i have an elite i34 and have a knock tie below the arrow. would this cause the arrow to pop off?

View attachment 4034562


----------



## Unk Bond

TxSportsman said:


> Bookmarked, thanks bud.


Hello X2 [ Later


----------



## g_whitcomb

OneScrewLoose said:


> I tie mine in this fashion, but the work their way together and pinch my nock. How can I fix this?


Don't skimp on the material and leave enough so you can wrap it around a tool or something and pull it as tight as you can!! Mine hasn't moved a bit although I've had trouble with the first tries ?


----------



## primal-archery

Good info.


----------



## neednew1

Marked for later


----------



## jrbenoit

Thanks for sharing Tony


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09

kgtech said:


> i have an elite i34 and have a knock tie below the arrow. would this cause the arrow to pop off?
> 
> View attachment 4034562


It's too tight on the arrow and it's causing nock pinch. I like to be able to wiggle my arrow up and down on the string slightly


----------



## travis11

marked


----------



## edmcnicholas

Tag

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## neednew1

When using tied nocking points how long is the piece of loop material do your use?


----------



## g_whitcomb

neednew1 said:


> When using tied nocking points how long is the piece of loop material do your use?


I've been using about 12-16" so I have plenty of extra to pull it really tight. I wrap the end around a tool handle and pull hard. Mine don't slide around anymore.


----------



## jhinaz

GrayTech said:


> The wax is a great tip. Not only does it hold the loop, but it eases the pull through part too. Thanks.


A tip that I learned recently is to rub a glue-stick on the serving thread (in the same manner as you would the wax). It makes the string 'manageable' for wrapping, as does the wax, but it also gives it a 'protective-glue-coating' when you melt the ends and quickly pass the flame over the entire knot. - John


----------



## Thomas Rey

Tagged. Thanks for sharing, great info.


----------



## redwings423

Tag


----------



## pbusanga

how do tied nocking points differ from the knots of the D loop. i mean why would the D loop knots pinch the arrow anymore or less than the nocking set would. assuming the D loop is tied correctly.


----------



## g_whitcomb

neednew1 said:


> When using tied nocking points how long is the piece of loop material do your use?


Oops, should have read better. I start with 4 1/2 inches before I burn the ends. It can be snug getting it tied but is good for me when it's tight.


----------



## jhinaz

pbusanga said:


> <snipit> i mean why would the D loop knots pinch the arrow anymore or less than the nocking set would. assuming the D loop is tied correctly.


Both can give nock pinch if not tied correctly, but tied nock-sets should have less surface contact with the nock and the contact should be more uniform. - John


----------



## mshockey

tagged


----------



## GrayTech

pbusanga said:


> how do tied nocking points differ from the knots of the D loop. i mean why would the D loop knots pinch the arrow anymore or less than the nocking set would. assuming the D loop is tied correctly.


Because of their larger diameter.


----------



## adventurejack

Tagged


----------



## sconfer100

Good write-up, thanks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideburn

Tagged


----------



## RickB4

Awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello
I used his method and tied myself a kisser. Using BCY 23
The nice thing. I can now turn and move my kisser up or down the bow string.[ Later


----------



## Belicoso

Tagged


----------



## ake314

Great write up. Thanks.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony219er

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> I used his method and tied myself a kisser. Using BCY 23
> The nice thing. I can now turn and move my kisser up or down the bow string.[ Later


It works great for tied kisses as well for the reason you found out...the ability to thread up or down without having to worry about anything moving. You can do the same thing with the tied nock points when tuning but you'll obviously have to cut the dloop off to do so. 

I'm glad guys are still finding this thread helpful.


----------



## shootahoyt77

Tag for later


----------



## JRexA

Tagged, so that I can find it again.


----------



## Hdll

Tagged


----------



## themouth1

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_whitcomb

Tony219er said:


> It works great for tied kisses as well for the reason you found out...the ability to thread up or down without having to worry about anything moving. You can do the same thing with the tied nock points when tuning but you'll obviously have to cut the dloop off to do so.
> 
> I'm glad guys are still finding this thread helpful.


I will not tighten the d loop really tight until I'm all done tuning. I turn the d loop up and down along with the nocking points. So far it has worked out well.


----------



## Tony219er

GreenAcres said:


> I will not tighten the d loop really tight until I'm all done tuning. I turn the d loop up and down along with the nocking points. So far it has worked out well.


That is always an option too and should work well for some guys. For myself it's quicker and easier to just cut it of and tie a new one. Plus I've seen guys try to twist and turn a cranked down dloop and cause some gapping in the serving leading to separation. 

Shoot straight!


----------



## Str8Rzr

Worked like a charm! Thanks!


----------



## vtelite12

Tagged, thanks for the info.


----------



## camo711

Great info! Thanks


----------



## JRexA

Thanks for the pictures. It was great info, when trying to tie my first ever nock point, and helping a friend do the same.


----------



## MAD 6

Tagged


----------



## Unk Bond

Tony219er said:


> That is always an option too and should work well for some guys. For myself it's quicker and easier to just cut it of and tie a new one. Plus I've seen guys try to twist and turn a cranked down dloop and cause some gapping in the serving leading to separation.
> 
> Shoot straight!


================
Hello
Some body didn't know how to serve if that be the case. I have no problem. The knot works like a nut.

May be that was a Metric serving. :laugh: [ Later


----------



## TNKnoxville

Awesome, thanks!!!!!


----------



## myang1989

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjg8888

Has anyone had trouble with their nock sets fuzzing or freying? It seems that I'm changing mine often. I'd like to find a material that stays strong longer. I'm currently using Brownell serving thread. Has anyone experienced this with the BCY 3-D?


----------



## b_fitnik

tjg8888 said:


> Has anyone had trouble with their nock sets fuzzing or freying? It seems that I'm changing mine often. I'd like to find a material that stays strong longer. I'm currently using Brownell serving thread. Has anyone experienced this with the BCY 3-D?


I use BCY nock point and peep tying thread. Never had an issue yet and it's cheap


----------



## Tony219er

tjg8888 said:


> Has anyone had trouble with their nock sets fuzzing or freying? It seems that I'm changing mine often. I'd like to find a material that stays strong longer. I'm currently using Brownell serving thread. Has anyone experienced this with the BCY 3-D?


I use either BCY 3D or Halo and have not had any problems with it fraying. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skullerud

Have to second BCY Nock Point and Peep tying thread.
Used that for the last 8-10 years, and never had to replace it useless moving the peep or replacing string.

Sent fra min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74

I use 3d never had a problem 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## hitnmiss

tagged for nocking point info


----------



## Biev1

Thanks for the info. Good stuff.


----------



## Tunaboy_100

Tagged


----------



## leoncrandall74

Works great









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy

Anyone know what happened to the pics?? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ouluckydogu

I can`t see them either.


----------



## Omega

bighunterguy said:


> Anyone know what happened to the pics??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are you talking about the ones that say "please update your account..."? If so, Photobucket decided they want people that use their service to pay $480/year to be able to put pics on forums like this. It used to be free to do that, but Photobucket got greedy and decided to screw up tons of internet content by changing the rules and disabling posted pics. Lovely.


----------



## bighunterguy

Omega said:


> Are you talking about the ones that say "please update your account..."? If so, Photobucket decided they want people that use their service to pay $480/year to be able to put pics on forums like this. It used to be free to do that, but Photobucket got greedy and decided to screw up tons of internet content by changing the rules and disabling posted pics. Lovely.


Well that blows!! Where's Tony?! He needs to start a new thread! Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rocks66ss

I use photobucket, and just sold a 1971 Dodge Charger this week, and I put all the photos in an album, and you can add a link to it, instead of showing the photos, 

http://s288.photobucket.com/user/rocks66ss/slideshow/71 Charger

http://s288.photobucket.com/user/rocks66ss/library/71 Charger



Rocky


----------



## craig.eholland

Tagged


----------



## scpowerman

tagged


----------



## Tannertmx85

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFHunter10

tagged


----------



## MR_Whitetail

Tagged


----------



## myano001

Tagged


#fulcrumarchery
#getoutside
www.fulcrumarchery.com


----------



## sevobuck

Great thread. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JVerde3

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Room101

The photos are blurry with a big photobucket logo covering the key area in some of them. Is that how they look for everybody? I feel like the pictures were much better when I bookmarked this thread a year ago.


----------



## 138104

Room101 said:


> The photos are blurry with a big photobucket logo covering the key area in some of them. Is that how they look for everybody? I feel like the pictures were much better when I bookmarked this thread a year ago.


Pictures show up find for me. I am using Tapatalk.


----------



## BSTROH

Thanks for the info, lots better than overhand knots and looks a lot better, went and tied one after reading this, piece of cake, thanks again


----------



## Cbass

In on this...


----------



## BrazBowNinja

Excellent tutorial.....Thanks!


----------



## arrowslinger965

Awesome info. Tagged 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## County Hunter

Thank you, Yes, I am going to give this a try


----------



## leoncrandall74

This is how I tie mine. Works great!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizerjoy

I wish I would have found this thread yesterday before I tied mine in. This is much nicer looking and would appear to be less slip resistant as well.


----------

